# How to play mp3[TMB].avi movie file on my ASUS Zenfone5



## BharatVarsh (Aug 2, 2014)

Friends,

I downloaded a 1.5 gb movie file type mp3[TMB].avi using my Asus Zenfone 5. The file plays alright on any computer but while playing it on the phone itself, only the audio plays and not the video.

Please advise.

Thanks,

BharatVarsh


----------

